# Tica Registration Help



## ms19x (Dec 21, 2018)

Hi there,

I have recently bought a kitten which came with a breeder slip. On the breeder slip, it states that I can register my kitten online, however once i set up an account and logged in, TICA asked me to pay $40 for membership in order to register the kitten. Alternatively, at the bottom of the breeder slip, it says I can fill out the form and send it by post with a fee of $12 for non members, which I would prefer. My question is, if i send this form by post, what other documents need to be included, as well as does the fee have to be paid in dollars, as here in the UK I only have pounds. 

Many Thanks


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

I would try emailing TICA and ask them how to transfer the kitten online into you're name, Also get back in contact with the breeder and ask them how to do it. TICA is the American equivalent of the GCCF, I only use the GCCF so not a clue on how TICA works


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

You definitely don't need to join TICA to register your kitten. Can I clarify, is it definitely the breeder slip or is it the registration document you recieved?

We're you trying to register through TDS?
https://online.tica.org

Here are the instructions for registering online. 
https://www.tica.org/en/faq/item/1023-register-a-cat-using-a-breeder-slip-number-bsn

Yes you have to pay in dollars, and the easiest way is via PayPal.


----------



## ms19x (Dec 21, 2018)

I was indeed trying to do it through TDS. However, this is what comes up when I log into TDS, I dont see a 'register' option. It is definately a breeder slip, with the BSN number and all.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

ms19x said:


> I was indeed trying to do it through TDS. However, this is what comes up when I log into TDS, I dont see a 'register' option. It is definately a breeder slip, with the BSN number and all.


This seems a little odd, I've not seen a visitor profile before


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

This happened to me previously, I had to email them and ask them to change my profile from a visitor's profile so I could transfer my cat. Once they'd changed it, I could register online and then pay via PayPal


----------

